# Hip problems



## NE ND Wingmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

One of my biggest fears migh be happening. My five year old Lab is displaying possible hip problems. She is limping after excercise and when she gaits I notice kind of a "bunny hop". I am afraid my dog will not be able to hunt anymore which breaks my heart since she loves to find birds. I am sure there are others that have had the same situation. the question I have is have you hunted with your dog with this ailement? I plan to take her to the vet to find out for sure.

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Take her to the Vet to find out... ask your vet about Adequan (equine) injections...


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Agree with Vet consult. Could not OFA my lab at age 2. He has been on hip supplements and since age 10 on Rimadyl. Now 12 1/2 and as long as I swim him alot to maintain muscle mass and strength around hips does quite well. Each dog different. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pete
My oldest 10y/o is on Novox... it is the generic form of Rimadyl... lots cheaper esp online.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Kind of sounds like it could also be MCL or ACL issues. Get it to the vet and find out.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Here is an awesome link... I may make this a sticky now that i think about it...

http://accad.osu.edu/~hcaprett/COTA_741 ... 90504.html


----------



## NE ND Wingmaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and responses. I will be taking her to the vet soon to find out for sure what is going on.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Our youngest was diagnosed with hip displaysia and sciatica when she was about 10 months old. She is over 5 now. She takes Deramaxx as needed. Keeping weight low seems to be important. She has also done much better since she has started eating "Taste of the Wild" food. Bottomline, she hunts and hunts well. Have to limit her time per outing. She is fast when chasing a wounded bird but...doesn't corner well. Good luck!


----------

